# Gun scare hits ogf



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'll make this short. I recently posted a 1858 black powder new army for sale here on the ogf market place and it got taken down, due to rules violations. Its a black powder firearm. You know, the kind that that you can go to store.....pick up the box and take to the cashier and walk out with. Just like a sack of potatoes, sad. Thats it.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Your interpretation is totally incorrect.
"If it looks like a duck, walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...it's a duck".
It's a handgun, which is not allowed to be sold regardless of what propellant is used. If it were an air pistol it would get taken down.
The rules for selling hand guns have been in place for quite a while on the site, yet you want to revise them based on your opinion. It has nothing to do with a gun scare...can you say liability...!
Hopefully, this explains why I took it down.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Posts FREE ad, doesn't read the rules, post gets removed, mad at OGF... Ya, sounds about right.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

And then takes the gripe to a different forum looking for buy in.

I did forget the "FREE" part. Frailty of memory is not a good thing. I apologize for that lapse.



KaGee said:


> Posts FREE ad, doesn't read the rules, post gets removed, mad at OGF... Ya, sounds about right.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Way to pile on guys. 1st correction should have been enough ...Oh well....


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Snakecharmer said:


> Way to pile on guys. 1st correction should have been enough ...Oh well....


That’s typical tho.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Way to pile on guys. 1st correction should have been enough ...Oh well....


I do understand your point. The original deletion should have been enough but the member decided to post in a different forum where it was assumed it would gather sympathy.

If you consider that piling on, so be it...I'm a member first and a Mod. secondly. It's certainly a balancing act 
between the two. (Please consider the latter part of this post as a member speaking).


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

If you've ever noticed kagee has a smart answer for everything. Sorry your a mod but you are just as bad as all you scold


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Many times the mods have a real thin line between right and wrong. Lots of time and effort go into there job and I think there more then fair. Thank you moderators.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

loomis82 said:


> If you've ever noticed kagee has a smart answer for everything. Sorry your a mod but you are just as bad as all you scold


What is this, another bust up the Mod's thread?

And, if you're referring to me without being very specific, no one gets scolded if staying within the TOS and topic.
There's nothing difficult about it. If you have information you want to share, do it and leave the nonsense out.

This seems to be turning into a urination match and on the verge of going down with a quick flush as it should.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Hook N Book said:


> I do understand your point. The original deletion should have been enough but the member decided to post in a different forum where it was assumed it would gather sympathy.
> 
> If you consider that piling on, so be it...I'm a member first and a Mod. secondly. It's certainly a balancing act
> between the two. (Please consider the latter part of this post as a member speaking).


Not always I'm sure, but many time a Marketplace posting disappears without the original poster being notified of the reason. Therefore they guess at the reason as they don't know that it was a violation. A pm to the poster that they violated marketplace rules should point them in the right direction. Don't envy your job or pay! <grin>


----------



## Bowhunter15 (May 17, 2016)

Free place to talk fishing,hunting,and whatever is on your mind with decent people and sell a few things if you wish as long as you stay within the guidelines. I dont think its to much to ask. I wish you could sell any gun on here probably would be able to catch some good deals,their place their rules i guess. Good luck selling the gun winguy.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not always I'm sure, but many time a Marketplace posting disappears without the original poster being notified of the reason. Therefore they guess at the reason as they don't know that it was a violation. A pm to the poster that they violated marketplace rules should point them in the right direction. Don't envy your job or pay! <grin>


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Snakecharmer said:


> Not always I'm sure, but many time a Marketplace posting disappears without the original poster being notified of the reason. Therefore they guess at the reason as they don't know that it was a violation. A pm to the poster that they violated marketplace rules should point them in the right direction.


I can assure you he received notification. That's why it went to a different forum.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

loomis82 said:


> If you've ever noticed kagee has a smart answer for everything


I disagree, I think he was pointing out the facts of what happens on a far too regular basis.
Heck, I saw the OP and when it was 1st posted and I thought to myself I bet that doesn't last long. Everyone wants an explanation.... unless it one the don't like.
Keep up the good work Mods, it's a great site.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Just don't see any confusing issues here!

We as members come to a site, SUPPOSED to read the terms/rules, apparently decide to agree with and accept said terms/rules because we ultimately joined the site.
That's not difficult to understand at all.

What's very difficult to understand is that when we 'knowingly' break the rules ('knowingly' cause surely we read the rules right?) we get our panties all in a wad cause we get called on it and our post gets deleted.
Then we follow up by cussing the site, the rules(that when we first joined we agreed to), the mods for inforcing said rules and sometimes even other members.
And if our panties are really knotted up good cause we didn't follow the rules that again, we agreed to follow...after condemning site, rules, mods and members, we take our ball, move to another site and talk trash about this site???

As a member/guest here that agreed to all the rules when I joined whether I read all of them or not( so I'm speaking to myself as well), to put it straight on the line, if we don't like the site,rules,mods, members etc. ...leave! It's not difficult!

Go find a site that is tailored to your every need...has all agreeable rules, mods and members that your heart desires.
Just remember something along the way...since we originally became members here, by us voluntarily doing so, we started out agreeing with the terms/rules right here at this site when we first joined. The rules haven't changed, so what happened to get the panties in a wad? 
Who really screwed up and created the issue???

By joining another site, you'll be agreeing to their rules/terms as well...good luck with that!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL the MODS do a good job here..... not butt kissin,,,, they do! I have tried a few other sites and its useless name calling threats etc...Keep up the good work guys!! ,,,Tom


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Great work mods!!!


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...2A23BEF554F4A3BA7A292A23BEF554F4A3B&FORM=VIRE


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Closed


----------

